# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Pas de MessageBox pour une webform sharepoint?

## Logann23

Bonjour,
j'ai regarder plusieurs site IP2010 et pas moyen de trouver comment faire une MessageBox ou autre alerte sans passer par un deuxime formulaire, car System.Windows.Forms ne passe pas dans sharepoint 2010 apparemment.

J'aimerais afficher cette alerte au niveau de mon code (C#)

Merci d'avance

----------


## heni86_2003

Bonjour, je pense que vous pouvez utilis un code JavaScript pour faire apparatre une boite de Dialogue.

----------


## billout rm

Alors il y a deux mthodes...
Crer une vue qui ressemblerait  une messagebox... Inconvnient : On perd l'affichage des informations derrire.Utiliser du code manag permettant de lancer une sorte d'alerte javascript. Inconvnient : il est ncessaire de positionner un contrle "contact selector" dans la vue InfoPath (ne me demandez pas pourquoi il faut ce type de champ, c'est la seule ruse que j'ai trouv...).Cordialeemnt.

----------


## Logann23

je serai intress par la mthode javascript 
si elle permet la rcupration d'une valeur retourne de la DialogueBox 
genre yes no  ::): 

Merci encore ^^

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Malheureusement il n'est pas possible  mon grand dam de rcuprer une valeur par javascript. En fait un aler est lanc mais le code continue de s'xcuter et je ne vois aucun moyen de rcuprer une valeur saisie dans une pop-up javascript.

Par contre, si vous voulez avoir ce fonctionnement, il faut clairement passer par une vue InfoPath qui aura un role de confirmation... Cette vue comprendra un texte et deux boutons "Oui"/"Non".
Vous pouvez mme ajouter dans cette vue un rcapitulatif des informations saisies prcdemment; cela fera du plus bel effet dans le formulaire!

J'ai dja utilis ce genre de mthode et finalement le rendu n'est pas si mal!

Cordialement.

----------


## Logann23

Merci,

Oui le rendu reste sympa.(jtais parti sur cette mthode "par dfaut")
Mais l'habitude de dveloppeur au Messagebox yes no ^^ me titillais.

Merci pour les informations.

----------


## Fred06 dev

bonjour , 
je suis tres intress par ta mthode pour lancer un javascript avec infopath 2010 , car pour l instant mes recherches sont vraiment infructueuses.
peut tu la dtaille ...
merci bcp 
cordialement
fred

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

J'avais ralis un article  l'poque:http://rmatayron.blogspot.fr/2011/11...0-ajouter.html
Ne pas oublier de positionner un people picker sur votre vue pour que cela fonctionne (il peut mme tre masqu dans la vue si besoin, il est juste ncessaire qu'il soit positionn).

Cordialement,

----------

